# FS: 36 inches light



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

65g set up, tank, stand and light
The stand is black and measures 43l x 22 1/2w x 32h
The tank measures 36l x 18w x 24h
Light has 3 actinic and 3 white bulbs (T5) plus moon lights, has timer and clock
$350 for the set up

NEW PRICE $300 need it gone asap


Tank and stand gone..........Light still available


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Saturday bump


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

free bump for a nice lady....


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

mrbob said:


> free bump for a nice lady....


Aw thanks Bob but u should buy it  lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Monday bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

NEW PRICE $300 need it gone asap


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a picture of the set up


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow nice set up if I had more room I would take it!! light is worth a lot alone!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

mrbob said:


> Wow nice set up if I had more room I would take it!! light is worth a lot alone!


Thanks Bob, it is a nice setup. This place is a bit smaller and don't have the space to set it up


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thursday bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Take the tank and the stand for $150


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Stand and tank for $150 or light for $150


----------



## Plants'n'fish (Jul 25, 2013)

What type of light and could you post some more specifics and pics of it.

Thanks josh


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Plants'n'fish said:


> What type of light and could you post some more specifics and pics of it.
> 
> Thanks josh


Post # 7 is the picture of the whole set up, tell me what u need pictures off and i will take them


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would have bought this but last week it was $350 for the package deal. I bought a 36 bowfront with stand. You don't wanna trade by any chance do you?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Rajan said:


> I would have bought this but last week it was $350 for the package deal. I bought a 36 bowfront with stand. You don't wanna trade by any chance do you?


U can still take it  I need it gone, out of my room asap. Its making me crazy lol I dont really need anything that i can think of but u never know. What do u have in mind for a trade?


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

I was thinking the 36g bowfront with stand and top. It's really nice with tinted glass door. It's only 30 inches long so if you ever wanted to setup another small tank it would be great.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Rajan said:


> I was thinking the 36g bowfront with stand and top. It's really nice with tinted glass door. It's only 30 inches long so if you ever wanted to setup another small tank it would be great.


I like bowfronts, i have a 72g bowfront  the problem is that i have no more space to setup any more tanks thats why i am selling this setup  U can always buy my set up and sell the 36g


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

I tottally would but I think I will be sleeping with my tanks outside cause if I bring another tank home I'm gonna get yelled at lol. It's all good. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Rajan said:


> I tottally would but I think I will be sleeping with my tanks outside cause if I bring another tank home I'm gonna get yelled at lol. It's all good. Good luck with the sale.


Thats one of the reason i got rid of the husband and i aint looking for a wife either lol


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Lmfao lol lol


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

but Claudia, you r so handy around the house you would make a good husband


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> but Claudia, you r so handy around the house you would make a good husband


I am!! thats why got rid of the husband and no wife cause i am everything i need


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sunday bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Monday bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank and stand on hold, to b picked up on the weekend


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

woooohoooo


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> woooohoooo


Yup its woohoo and after is picked up will b wooooooooohhhhoooooo lol
I cant wait to have that space empty


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

is it still there?:bigsmile:


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

coppercloud said:


> is it still there?:bigsmile:


Its here, is supposed to get picked up tomorrow just tank and stand. Lights are still available


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Woooooooooooohooooooooooooooooo was picked up today...............oh boy my room is big 

Light still available


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Light is still available $200 obo


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Monday nite bump


----------



## Reidcam (Nov 25, 2013)

what is the price for the light


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Reidcam said:


> what is the price for the light


Its $200 here are some pictures


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a picture showing the bulbs, uses 6 t5 HO
[Light has 3 actinic and 3 white bulbs (T5) plus moon lights, has timer and clock
ATTACH=CONFIG]47217[/ATTACH]


----------

